# Nemesis



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

So yeah, recieved my copy of _Nemesis_ this morning (I love you _Lord of the Night_ ), thought i'd get a thread up ready for the imminent spoiler tags and discussion of the next few weeks, will keep updating throughout today and the next few days.

PS. If you havn't already i'd advise pre-ordering it off the Black Library website to get it this early. 

CotE out.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> So yeah, recieved my copy of _Nemesis_ this morning (I love you _Lord of the Night_ ), thought i'd get a thread up ready for the imminent spoiler tags and discussion of the next few weeks, will keep updating throughout today and the next few days.
> 
> PS. If you havn't already i'd advise pre-ordering it off the Black Library website to get it this early.
> 
> CotE out.


Aww thanks CotE :biggrin:, my copy of _Nemesis_ was waiting for me at home as well. Im starting it now and once im finished ill have a review up for everyone to read. Until then.

Where are you currently in the book?, im at chapter 3 as I type this.


----------



## Cyrion (Apr 17, 2010)

Got my copy this morning too


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm thinking of pre-ording it but I want to get _A Thousand Sons_ as well. I'll probably get both. 

~Bane of Kings


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

When i doubt order them all!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well im at p.g 244 so far, out of 507, and so far _Nemesis_ is bloody excellent. And while the Assassins are all cool in their own way, they are absolutely nothing in comparison to the Chaos Assassin. He is sweet!.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I have finished _Nemesis_, its awesome :biggrin:, and my review is now up.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

fucking power reader there! mustve really enjoyed it then!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Nemesis as in... Resident Evil?:victory:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

The film or game lol


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

World Eater XII said:


> Fucking power reader there! mustve really enjoyed it then!


Indeed World Eater, it was a very good book but... it lacked that one totally epic moment that makes it a 10/10. _A Thousand Sons_ had the Prospero Razing and that was one of the best-written battles in Black Library.

_Nemesis_ is a definite 9/10 but im not sure about a 10/10. Once CotE is finished with it we'll have his opinion to contrast with mine.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I've posted my review up alongside yours _LotN_. Here.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Just finished Nemesis, very good book, loved it. Will do a review soon.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

*S.T.A.R.S...*

Sorry, getting carried away...


----------

